# Loose impeller on my Aquaclear



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

In an earlier post I explained that my Aquaclear 200 filter was running poorly and that two of the impeller blades had broken off. Part of the problem was that when I took the filter apart, I noticed that the impeller spun unevenly, making a rattling sound. So I decided to go the cheaper route and replace the impeller...

I just got the new impeller in today, and the filter is flowing perfectly, only problem is that it still seems to be rotating on an uneven axis, and the rattling sound is actually worse. I'm not sure what I can do to fix this, but it is definitely a problem because it is extremely noisy and in the very near future the tank will be in my bedroom. It is so loud that I can't imagine getting any sleep with it in the same room as me. I am positive that the noise is coming from this wonky rotation- so is there anything that can be done to solve the problem? Money is a big problem here, so replacing the filter isn't really an option.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is probably a worn impeller shaft from the impeller wobbling around. You need to replace the shaft also.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

Definately sounds like a worn impeller shaft. Easy to check, just pull out with a pair of needle nose pliers with a cloth to protect the shaft from marring. I always use the cloth just as a precaution, as I routinely pull the shafts to check whenever I replace an impeller.


----------



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

So the impeller shaft is the metal rod that goes through the impeller into the motor? How would I know if it's worn? These can be replaced?


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, use can get them cheap. They just fit by friction, you need to pull very firmly to get them out.
You will see the wear clearly, and it there is usually some visible rust as well if there is major wear.

The impeller "sits" on top of the shaft, and is held in place by the magnet, so you have to pull the impeller off against the magnetic attraction to the motor.

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aqu ... 0010011001

It's fairly clear what to do once you have the motor removed from the filter, very easy.


----------



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm kind of confused now, as my impeller doesn't "sit" ontop of the shaft, the shaft goes through the entire length of the impeller. Are you referring to some part deeper inside the motor?

Additionally, what I assume to be my impeller shaft doesn't seem to be lodged inside the filter motor, it can be removed easily, and it doesn't seem to be very worn. Maybe if the shaft fits in by friction there is some way to lodge it back into the motor? One thing I noticed is that when I press down on the impeller and the shaft, it runs somewhat smoothly for a few moments, then gets loose again and resumes rattling. What do you think?


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

How can you tell if the impeller is "off"? I have one that makes a horrible noise. I thought it was the motor but then I took a quiet impeller off another filter and stuck it on and now its quiet. So I know its not the filter itself, thank goodness, I can't afford to replace it.

The impeller started making noise after one of my Mbuna spit sand in the filter.

So, is there a test to tell if its not spinning right? Makes me wonder if the 2 other filters I thought were broke is just a bad impeller?


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

jlagory said:


> I'm kind of confused now, as my impeller doesn't "sit" ontop of the shaft, the shaft goes through the entire length of the impeller. Are you referring to some part deeper inside the motor?
> 
> Additionally, what I assume to be my impeller shaft doesn't seem to be lodged inside the filter motor, it can be removed easily, and it doesn't seem to be very worn. Maybe if the shaft fits in by friction there is some way to lodge it back into the motor? One thing I noticed is that when I press down on the impeller and the shaft, it runs somewhat smoothly for a few moments, then gets loose again and resumes rattling. What do you think?


Ok, "sit" may be confusing term. What i mean is that the impeller slides over the shaft, so if you hold the motor as it's oriented normally, the impeller rests on it.

It sounds like the impeller is jamming into the top of the housing, that happens sometimes. Unplug the motor, pull the intake U-tube out, and poke impeller down slightly. It may be touching the top.
I have had this happen from time to time after cleaning, even with a brand new impeller.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

Dizzcat said:


> How can you tell if the impeller is "off"? I have one that makes a horrible noise. I thought it was the motor but then I took a quiet impeller off another filter and stuck it on and now its quiet. So I know its not the filter itself, thank goodness, I can't afford to replace it.
> 
> The impeller started making noise after one of my Mbuna spit sand in the filter.
> 
> So, is there a test to tell if its not spinning right? Makes me wonder if the 2 other filters I thought were broke is just a bad impeller?


Correct, usually a "broken" unit is simpy a worn impeller and/or shaft. If it's grinding, it's because either there is wear, or occasionally b/c the impeller is hitting the plastic above it (see post above).
Or in your case, actually grains of sand jammed inside, as I have seen on my tank with fine sand.
In that case, you may need to shorten the intake tube and/or put a pre-filter over the bottom end of the intake tube (although this kind of defeats the usefulness of the unit)


----------

